# Brasstown Bald epic duel at Tour de Georgia!



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Who's got more info? Share the goods. Having no TV coverage is depressing.

from cyclingnews:
---------------
*Stage 5 - April 22: Blairsville, GA - Brasstown Bald Mountain, GA, 152.1km*

*Danielson wins but Landis holds on*

In a spectacular battle in the final kilometers of Brasstown Bald today, Tom Danielson (Discovery) was able to take the stage win from Floyd Landis (Phonak) but the greater victory actually went to Landis, who finished on the same time as the Discovery rider as kept his overall lead of the Tour de Georgia with only one stage remaining.
Discovery went on the attack from the word go again today, sending their pawn, Jason McCartney up the road and forcing Phonak to do the work in the chase. McCartney held on until the descent off Unicoi Gap, just in time for the action to begin. Almost as soon as the race hit the base of the final climb the pressure was on. Discovery forced the pace and before long only 12 riders were left in the front group. One by one riders got dropped until it was only Yaroslav Popovych (Discovery) leading Danielson and Landis. Danielson started with the attacked, but Landis could follow. The pair continuing to attack each other as Popovych continually got dropped and got back on. Former winner of this stage Cesar Grejales (Navigators) was also yo-yoing of the group.
In the final kilometer Popovych caught back on one last time and attacked immediately. He got the gap but was caught by the dueling Landis/Danielson pair with 200m to go. Danielson attacked again, Floyd came back gave Danielson a look and attacked again. Finally it was Danielson who managed to pip Landis in the sprint to the finish, but with no time bonus seconds Landis retained his lead and will go into the final stage wearing the yellow jersey.
_Full report to come._
*Results*


*Provisional*

1 Tom Danielson (Discovery)
2 Floyd Landis (Phonak)
3 Yaroslav Popovych (Discovery) 
4 Cesar Grajales (Navigators) 
*General Classification*

1 Floyd Landis (Phonak)
2 Tom Danielson (Discovery)











3 Yaroslav Popovych (Discovery)


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

*15:25 EDT *
The lead group is very small already. Only 12 riders left up there now. Zabriskie has been dropped from the group and in a small group behind. 
In the front group is Danielson, Popovych and Brajkovic from Discovery, Landis Stalder and Tschopp from Phonak.
*15:26 EDT *
Also in the group is Fernandez, Pinotti from Prodir, Jurgen Van De Walle from Quick Step, Cesar Grejales (Navigators) and Justin England (Toyota United).
*15:27 EDT *
Correction Tschopp is not up there, it is Jose Enrique Gutierrez Cataluna.
*15:28 EDT *
Discovery is setting the pace in the group. One of the Gutierrez Cataluna's has lost contact from the Phonak team.
*15:31 EDT *
One Discovery rider down, two left. Popovych is leading the pace. Grajales has been dropped. He is 75m behind the leaders.
*15:31 EDT 148.5km/3.6km to go*
About 3.5km from the top. It gets really steep here.
*15:33 EDT *
Danielson is sitting behind Popovych. He is out of the saddle. Floyd is behind him. 3km to go. We are doing a tough switchback now. When you go around here you can see the summit in the distance. Its really steep here. They're all out of the saddle climbing. Danielson has attacked. Floyd has gone with him.
*15:34 EDT *
Danielson and Landis are alone together. Popovych has actually caught back on now and is back on the front setting the pace.
*15:34 EDT *
Landis looked to easily cover Danielson's attack that time.
*15:36 EDT 150km/2.1km to go*
Floyd is attacking this time. But Danielson grabs his wheel. They are both out of the saddle. They have 2km to go. They are side by side.
*15:36 EDT *
Landis is attacking again!
*15:37 EDT *
Danielson has responded. Now they're talking to each other. That would be an interesting conversation.
*15:38 EDT 150.1km/2km to go*
They're side by side again. They are still out of the saddle. They are just now at 2km to go.
*15:39 EDT *
Danielson tries again but he can't get rid of Floyd. popovych made it back to the two and immediately attacked. Landis covered it. Grajales is also making his way back!
*15:39 EDT *
Popvych is a fighter. He is getting dropped a little but he's coming back.
*15:41 EDT *
Popovych has attacked again and has a small gap ahead of Landis. Grajales is back with Danielson and Landis.
*15:41 EDT *
They are at 1km to go. Grajales is setting the pace from Landis and Danielson.
*15:42 EDT *
They are inside the final kilometer. Popvych is in the lead. He is alone. He is still seated but is fighting.
*15:43 EDT *
He still has 50m on Landis and danielson. Grajales is another 10m behind them.
*15:43 EDT *
Popo is still seated and is about to hit the turn. He is out of the saddle now making the turn and then he sits again.
*15:44 EDT *
He is looking behind him. He gets out of the saddle. He has 300m to go.
*15:44 EDT *
Danielson is attacking Landis now! 
*15:45 EDT *
200 to go. Danielson is making up ground. Landis is with him. They have caught Popovych. Danielson attacks!
*15:45 EDT *
Floyd comes back, he looks at Floyd and attacks. Danielson comes back though and starts his sprint. He takes the win from Floyd.
*15:46 EDT *
They finish on the same time!
*15:46 EDT *
Popo finishes just behind and Grajales comes in a bit later.
*15:48 EDT *
What an amazing finish. even with time bonuses it looks like Floyd will hold on to the lead but we'll have to wait until the official call. 
*15:52 EDT *
We've just heard that there are no time bonuses today, so Floyd retains the lead!
*15:56 EDT *
Thanks for tuning in. We'll be back very shortly with the full results and report. Tomorrow is the final stage. It's 190km from Cumming to Alpharetta with only one cat 3 climb. A stage for the sprinters and one that is unlkely to affect the overall.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2006)

Now that would make a Velonews video clip really worth seeing!!! How 'bout it VN?


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

*Disco's team tactics.*

I called it two days ago, saying, of Floyd, "He's a climber for sure, but now Disco can use tactics Quick-Step traditionally employ in the classics. They have three riders, three cards to play, three climbing cards to play. Landis can be isolated and attacked."

Disco used the tactics, but Floyd held it together. Even though this may be "just" the Tour of Georgia, he showed he can keep a cool head and match the pure climbers.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

why no time bonuses? 

i would rather see a danielson repeat than a floyd taking the win!


----------



## Under ACrookedSky (Nov 8, 2005)

Jesse D Smith said:


> Disco used the tactics, but Floyd held it together. Even though this may be "just" the Tour of Georgia, he showed he can keep a cool head and match the pure climbers.


Floyd was impressive considering he is not slated to reach peak form for two and half months. TD should be in top form now or within three weeks, and he is more of a pure climber than Landis. With the hella steep grades of that last climb, Floyd did well to hold off TD.

These small stage race victories will help Floyd in the Tour. His teammates and the team's management now know that Landis can deliver the goods and deserves the team's full support.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Cruzer2424 said:


> why no time bonuses?
> 
> i would rather see a danielson repeat than a floyd taking the win!


You'll have to face it sooner or later. Floyd is the real deal.

He'll be top american in the TDF, I have no doubt. And that could be a very good placing as well.

francois


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Under ACrookedSky said:


> Floyd was impressive considering he is not slated to reach peak form for two and half months. TD should be in top form now or within three weeks, and he is more of a pure climber than Landis. With the hella steep grades of that last climb, Floyd did well to hold off TD.
> 
> These small stage race victories will help Floyd in the Tour. His teammates and the team's management now know that Landis can deliver the goods and deserves the team's full support.


He held off 4 seconds against a great climber. He held off 4 seconds against a team of Danielson and Popovych. He held off 4 seconds on the same hill where he lost over a minute last year.

Floyd done good. Race over!

francois


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

*I agree*



francois said:


> You'll have to face it sooner or later. Floyd is the real deal.
> 
> He'll be top american in the TDF, I have no doubt. And that could be a very good placing as well.
> 
> francois



This is fast becoming his year, he seems to have turned that corner so to speak or stepped it up to the next level, however you want to look at it. He is the best American rider in the world right now.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

*the way it should be*

if you can't make the time you don't get it.

I am the exact flip of your take - I would much rather see Floyd get the win than Danielson.


Cruzer2424 said:


> why no time bonuses?
> 
> i would rather see a danielson repeat than a floyd taking the win!


----------



## cthomas (Oct 26, 2003)

*Man, I am SO sorry I didn't go today...*

Live in ATL, and planned to go but had some things come up. Ended up glued to the cyclingnews.com coverage. Can't wait to see it on OLN. Always knew Floyd could TT, but to hang with all the climbers on Brasstown Bald, especially this early in the season, is almost scary.

Just hope he is not peaking too early...


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

physasst said:


> This is fast becoming his year, he seems to have turned that corner so to speak or stepped it up to the next level, however you want to look at it. He is the best American rider in the world right now.


If you're a true believer you should have Floyd in your avatar. Oh wait a minute...

Btw, I read there was a bit of talking between the two during the final moments of the epic battle. My spies haven't said yet what words were delivered so I'll have to make up my own.

Floyd: I'm behind you, but I'm really 4 seconds ahead of you. It might look like you're winning, but you're really losing.
TommyD: Amercanzi!!


Floyd: Your buddy lance ain't here to babysit you.
TommyD: Popo, get over here and kick his tail.


Floyd: How about that roadbikereview site huh?
TommyD: I don't know. I still like mtbr better.

,
fc


----------



## MaRider (Mar 21, 2002)

cthomas said:


> Live in ATL, and planned to go but had some things come up. Ended up glued to the cyclingnews.com coverage. Can't wait to see it on OLN. Always knew Floyd could TT, but to hang with all the climbers on Brasstown Bald, especially this early in the season, is almost scary.
> 
> Just hope he is not peaking too early...


I wasn't a Landis believer last year, but I have to admit - I am now.
After a mighty impressive Paris-Nice, Tour of California and now TdG, I am becoming a closeted Landis fan.

I have two concerns for the Tour - a) Landis is peaking too early and wasting efforts on things that may not count in the end
b) he doesn't have a very strong team, and even then, Phonak may be interested in breakaway stage wins, therefore even further reducing support for Landis. 

I hope this year's tour suits him well - he can put a lot of hurt on climbers in two ITT's and hang in with them in the mountains, as he did today.


----------



## R.Rice (Aug 23, 2004)

32and3cross said:


> if you can't make the time you don't get it.
> 
> I am the exact flip of your take - I would much rather see Floyd get the win than Danielson.


I agree 200%.There should have been NO time bonuses.You get what you earn and Lances biggest fan didn't have what it takes to shake Floyd today so no win for him.



cthomas said:


> Can't wait to see it on OLN.


Don't hold your breath.I think they aren't covering any of it.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

*Zabriskie*

Yesterday, I asked if Zabriskie can climb. Well today, we have a data point. He finished 13th, 2:07 behind the leaders. So he can climb! But not world class.

But check this out.
http://www.cyclingnews.com/photos/2006/apr06/georgia06/?id=georgia065/JDtdgstg511

Holy muscle! What the?

francois


----------



## whit417 (Jul 5, 2005)

R.Rice said:


> I agree 200%.There should have been NO time bonuses.You get what you earn and Lances biggest fan didn't have what it takes to shake Floyd today so no win for him.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't hold your breath.I think they aren't covering any of it.


Go ahead and hold your breath. OLN has a 2 hour TdG show on April 30th from 5 pm - 7pm, then replaying on May 1st from 3 pm - 5 pm.


----------



## 24Hours (Apr 26, 2005)

francois said:


> Yesterday, I asked if Zabriskie can climb. Well today, we have a data point. He finished 13th, 2:07 behind the leaders. So he can climb! But not world class.
> 
> But check this out.
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/photos/2006/apr06/georgia06/?id=georgia065/JDtdgstg511
> ...





24Hours said:


> You are correct... taking it from none other than Tyler Hemo-tin, right?
> 
> But what impresses me more is that he set the record one of my hometown favorites: The Bob Cook (Mt. Evans) Hill Climb. That ride takes 28 miles and accends 7,000ft.
> 
> ...


And I called it a day earlier too. Just wish the Tommy D could get it all together for one of the grand tours.


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*Wth?*



Cruzer2424 said:


> why no time bonuses?
> 
> i would rather see a danielson repeat than a floyd taking the win!


What kinda comment is that?  You'd rather see someone win on a time bonus than win man for man? That's about the craziest thing I've read in a while for sure. And my name is Floyd!


----------



## russianrocket (Apr 2, 2006)

I was there on top of Brasstown today and those top 3 guys seemed to be in fine form. The rest of the riders were having a hard time. It took me almost an 1hr and 1\2 to get to the top of Brasstown by walking. And my legs felt awful soo i can only image how these guys felt. Tour de Georgia Rules!!!!! I felt totally felt i was in Europe with all the fans crowding the mountain it was and experience!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## euro-trash (May 1, 2004)

russianrocket said:


> Tour de Georgia Rules!!!!!


Weird, a week ago you said, "Georgia should go ahead and pull out of the cycling world. They are awful rosters that don't even really matter. No one respects this event and it is in the worst spot calander wise. I thought at first when the roster was released it was going to a pretty damn good race. But low and behold everyone and there brother pulled out of the race. And the American support for this event is piss poor." 

Don't bag on events, or they WILL go away.


----------



## R.Rice (Aug 23, 2004)

whit417 said:


> Go ahead and hold your breath. OLN has a 2 hour TdG show on April 30th from 5 pm - 7pm, then replaying on May 1st from 3 pm - 5 pm.


I suppose if you feel like dying a week after the race ends.


----------



## STinGa (Mar 15, 2003)

*Great stage*

My kiddos and I were planted near the 1.5 km point and had a great time watching. I have some pics that I will post here tonight ... still have to edit them so they will fit.

STinGa


----------



## russianrocket (Apr 2, 2006)

Eurotrash you are right! I stand corrected. I shouldn't have judged the TdG before i went. I truly was suprised on the turn out. And hope the TdG will be around for many more years to come. Ohh and the Tour of Califorina has nothin on the TdG!! hahah !!!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Finally saw the tv coverage of the Tour de Georgia. A couple of things.

In the ITT, Landis was over-geared! He clearly lost time as he could hardly turn the pedals over. This ITT was perfect for Danielson as it featured long steep climb (over 15%).

In the epic battle on Brasstown Bald uphill finish, Landis was the stronger rider. He could have left everyone and won the stage. He had no problem covering the moves of Danielson and Popovych. It seemed like he could ride away from the two. But the smart move was to protect his four seconds by sticking to Danielson.

francois


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

Yeah, he said in an earlier interview that he made a big mistake with the gearing. Looks like he was really struggling with it though. I wonder how much time he'd taken out of Danielson if he'd had the correct gearing for the tt?


----------



## lithiapark (Apr 6, 2003)

*Floyd at Brasstown Bald*

I agree with Francois, Floyd was the strongest on the Brasstown Bald. He could actually accelerate at the same rate as Danielson, and when Danielson would tire and settle in, Floyd would put a couple more strong strokes in and pull slightly ahead be fore settling in. Then he would look over at Danielson and drift back. Danielson looked like he was giving 100%, and Floyd only 95%. Thanks, OLN, for the coverage of a great race!


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

I have a completely different take. 

The race was way too tactical to judge the relative form of Danielson vs. Floyd. Both slowed down to practically a halt. They were racing only against each other and didn't care about Popo or riders coming from behind. It's nearly impossible to see what kind of shape they are in, except they are both clearly better climbers than the rest of the field (which is pretty obvious to begin with), except maybe Popo.

Danielson clearly was making a tactical mistake by not attacking Floyd more often and more early. At some point Floyd almost stopped and Danielson did the same. Popo was up the road, which made me wonder if Danielson wasn't attacking because of "unspoken" rule not to chase your own teammate. If so, it was rather dumb.

Also, I was REALLY surprised to see Popo slow down in the final 200m as much as he did. He looked smooth and solid at 1K to go and 300m to go, then at 200m to go he "popped". At the same time he was constantly looking back. Was he told to sit and let Danielson take the stage? This may sound paranoid, but I wouldn't be too surprised if this is what Bruneel told him to do. In terms of marketing and sponsors and the story it was much better to see Danielson win a stage than Popo "steal" it from Danielson/Landis.

Also, time trial results now make a lot more sense - it had a huge climbing component to it. So people who claimed that Landis and Danielson improved their ITT ability to surpass Dave Z are not entirely correct. In fact I am surprised non-climbing specialist like DaveZ didn't lose as much time to Danielson and Landis.

Both are in solid shape, but I will bet you Popo will finish ahead of Landis on GC in TdF.


----------



## Under ACrookedSky (Nov 8, 2005)

Too bad Landis did not have a teammate with him at the end. The teammate could have pointed at the clock as Danielson rolled over the line.  



55x11 said:


> It's nearly impossible to see what kind of shape they are in, except they are both clearly better climbers than the rest of the field (which is pretty obvious to begin with), except maybe Popo.


TD tried to drop Landis. 100% effort and Landis easily covered. TD could not make an attack stick, and this is on terrain that was more suited to TD with a varied pace that was also more suited to TD. Landis was simply stronger. Popovych was obviously not as good; as soon as the other two would get on the gas they would catch and drop him.



55x11 said:


> Also, time trial results now make a lot more sense - it had a huge climbing component to it. So people who claimed that Landis and Danielson improved their ITT ability to surpass Dave Z are not entirely correct.


You are forgetting the Tour of Clownifornia. DZ just is not as good as he has been built up to be. There is no indication that he is a better time trialist than Landis--certainly not this year.



55x11 said:


> Both are in solid shape, but I will bet you Popo will finish ahead of Landis on GC in TdF.


Maybe, but with Landis' recent successes he will have the support of his team. Popovych on the other hand will be in limbo with his team supporting him, Hincapie, Savoldelli, the waterboy, and anyone else on the team who fancies himself as a G.C. contender.


----------



## ArchitettoX (Oct 12, 2003)

*Numbers at the TdG*

I had heard that the attendance numbers were down at this years Tour De Georgia? Are there any credible attendance records to confirm/challenge this statement?

This is one cycling fan who hopes that this event inspires other stage races in the US. It would be heartbreaking to see the momentum established with the TdG and the Tour of California begin to wain.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Under ACrookedSky said:


> Maybe, but with Landis' recent successes he will have the support of his team. Popovych on the other hand will be in limbo with his team supporting him, Hincapie, Savoldelli, the waterboy, and anyone else on the team who fancies himself as a G.C. contender.


I will skip the rest of the comments by simply saying that I would naturally expect climbers to do comparatively better than pure time trialers on the course as hilly as they showed on TV today. I am not convinced much about ITT of either Danielson or Landis, at least not until they show up against big dogs in top shape. 

As to Phonak vs. Discos - I am sure you got it 100% in reverse. Phonak will play multiple cards, going for stage wins and semi-heartedly for GC, as they have done in the past. They don't have a super strong team.

Discos on the other hand will put everyone behind Popovych, this much was clear last summer and that's the plan they will stick to, unless he is seriously injured. Savoldelli will go 100% for Giro and then will play a domestique (if ride in the tour at all). Don't understand why so many people think Hincapie will have a shot at winning TdF. I am personally rooting for Padrnos, or maybe Backstedt as the big guy to take it all, but that's just me. 

A few more observations - I was somewhat impressed with Popo's sprint at TdG.

I was impressed with Cadel's Romandie time trial - didn't he have some sort of terrible illness just a few weeks ago.

I am impressed with Liberty's lineup - Vino, Jaksche, Kashechkin, Contador. All four could possibly place in top 10 in GC at any grand tour.Then again, the same was true for ONCE squad of 4-5 years ago - a lot of contenders, no clear leader, all come a little bit short.

Also - don't discard Ulrich. Never discard him. It could be stage 16 and he could be 2 min down on GC, and I would still not take him lightly.


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

No numbers for you, but I watched stages 4 and 5(Brasstown) in '04, '05, and this year. Definitely fewer spectators this year, but still a lot of people and a lot of excitement. You had to know this would happen when Lance called it quits, but I was pleased by the numbers of people still lining the roads this year.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Bad tactics*



Under ACrookedSky said:


> TD tried to drop Landis. 100% effort and Landis easily covered. TD could not make an attack stick, and this is on terrain that was more suited to TD with a varied pace that was also more suited to TD. Landis was simply stronger. Popovych was obviously not as good; as soon as the other two would get on the gas they would catch and drop him.
> 
> .


Disco was using bad tactics...Danielson played cat and mouse with Floyd and allowed him to keep recovering. TomD should have dropped the hammer early on the hill until Landis dropped off like he did last year. I doubt Landis could have sustained the chase .


----------



## Under ACrookedSky (Nov 8, 2005)

dagger said:


> Disco was using bad tactics...Danielson played cat and mouse with Floyd and allowed him to keep recovering. TomD should have dropped the hammer early on the hill until Landis dropped off like he did last year. I doubt Landis could have sustained the chase .


What makes you think that? Floyd could easily match all of Danielson's accellerations on extremely steep terrain. What makes you think he could not have matched a steadier, sustained pace from the bottom? From what I saw Landis could probably have dropped TD if he had wanted to. I think TD was the one benefitting from the slowdowns.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*?*



Under ACrookedSky said:


> What makes you think that? Floyd could easily match all of Danielson's accellerations on extremely steep terrain. What makes you think he could not have matched a steadier, sustained pace from the bottom? From what I saw Landis could probably have dropped TD if he had wanted to. I think TD was the one benefitting from the slowdowns.


First reason I think that is because he did it last year. Plus someone in the Disco car(or another rider) had said the Johan advised Tom to wait till the last kilometer to try to get his gap. Also I attribut Tom doing well in the TT because he could sustain the climbing better. Floyd didn't beat him in the TT on the climbs but on the descents. So that's why I think it was bad tactics.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

dagger said:


> First reason I think that is because he did it last year. Plus someone in the Disco car(or another rider) had said the Johan advised Tom to wait till the last kilometer to try to get his gap. Also I attribut Tom doing well in the TT because he could sustain the climbing better. Floyd didn't beat him in the TT on the climbs but on the descents. So that's why I think it was bad tactics.


Nope.

Danielson got owned! Popovych got b-slapped!! Floyd asked them to bring it and he was laughing all the way up the hill.

Danielson gave it all the accelerations and tactics that he had. Popovych cracked like an egg and still kept trying and attacking. My hats go off to those guys.

The only thing I'd change is Danielson should have launched his final attack earlier. He launched his last move with 200m to go. What the heck was that? He looked scared. He should have launched with about 500m to go and just keep going and going and trying, even in defeat. Waiting until 200m to go seems like going just for the stage and giving up the GC win.

francois


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

If the roles were reversed, Landis wouldn't of been able to drop TD either.
FL wouldn't of been able to drop TD. TD would of been simply stronger by your arguements.




Under ACrookedSky said:


> TD tried to drop Landis. 100% effort and Landis easily covered. TD could not make an attack stick, and this is on terrain that was more suited to TD with a varied pace that was also more suited to TD. Landis was simply stronger. Popovych was obviously not as good; as soon as the other two would get on the gas they would catch and drop him.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

My two cents: I think Danielson and Popovych played excellent tactics. The bottom line, however, is that Floyd Landis has become a substantially stronger rider than one year ago and, in my opinion, is the best overall American cyclist in the pros. And I see Landis on the podium in Paris this July -- something I thought was unthinkable just a few months ago. (I don't see George Hincapie covering those Danielson attacks like Floyd did.) Now we see why Lance and Johan were so hot to get Landis to come back to Discovery in the off-season.

Most importantly, Floyd didn't look like he was exerting much effort to stick on TD's wheel. And what difference does it make if Danielson attacked at 500 meters versus 200 meters? All he needed to bridge was a four-second gap which, on a gradient like Bald, you don't need as much lead distance before the finish line to make your decisive move. Danielson made that final move at 200 meters, he looked around, and, bam!, Floyd was glued on his wheel. If you race you know how demoralizing that is when -- like Danielson -- you've already attacked your rival at least four times earlier with absolutely no success and then you try to stick the knife in one last time and he won't drop from your wheel.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

fornaca68 said:


> My two cents: I think Danielson and Popovych played excellent tactics. The bottom line, however, is that Floyd Landis has become a substantially stronger rider than one year ago and, in my opinion, is the best overall American cyclist in the pros. And I see Landis on the podium in Paris this July -- something I thought was unthinkable just a few months ago. (I don't see George Hincapie covering those Danielson attacks like Floyd did.) Now we see why Lance and Johan were so hot to get Landis to come back to Discovery in the off-season.
> 
> Most importantly, Floyd didn't look like he was exerting much effort to stick on TD's wheel. And what difference does it make if Danielson attacked at 500 meters versus 200 meters? All he needed to bridge was a four-second gap which, on a gradient like Bald, you don't need as much lead distance before the finish line to make your decisive move. Danielson made that final move at 200 meters, he looked around, and, bam!, Floyd was glued on his wheel. If you race you know how demoralizing that is when -- like Danielson -- you've already attacked your rival at least four times earlier with absolutely no success and then you try to stick the knife in one last time and he won't drop from your wheel.


I agree with everything you said.

Landis was clearly the superior force. When Danielson would attack, Floyd would cover and he would pull alongside, then he would inch forward just slightly ahead of Danielson to be seen and make a point. Then he would talk to him. That is a show of force. I'm pretty sure he could have left TD. It don't matter. He did the right thing and kept his four seconds.

Must have been gut-wrenching to be in Popovych's shoes though. Here you are, TDF team leader and these two guys are just trackstanding while you pedal with every fiber of your body. Attack and attack with nothing. Then wait, you're going to win the stage. Got a nice gap with 200m to go... NOT!

francois


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

Johan PRIOR to the Brasstown stage: probably not so happy Saturday night.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Then after the stage in the OLN interview Tommy D second-guessed himself that he should have attacked Landis from the base of the final climb like he did last year -- again, I don't think that would have made a difference; Landis would have covered that too.

So what are the current TdF podium predictions??? here's mine as of 5/2/06:

1. Basso
2. Landis
3. Ullrich [yes, I know, I know, but I believe in the big German]
* honorable mention to Valverde, but not as strong on ITT as top three.


----------



## bikertim (Mar 15, 2006)

francois said:


> Must have been gut-wrenching to be in Popovych's shoes though. Here you are, TDF team leader and these two guys are just trackstanding while you pedal with every fiber of your body. Attack and attack with nothing. Then wait, you're going to win the stage. Got a nice gap with 200m to go... NOT!
> 
> francois


I agree. Popo is up there trying to draw Landis out for a go hoping that he cracks in the process, paving the road for TD to steel back those 4 seconds and put time into Floyd. But Landis does his best "Energizer Bunny" and basically comes out the "winner" in the two on one battle with the Disco boys. Can you imagine the yelling and screaming going on over the race radio as Johan is going into convulsions over what he sees happening to his two boys not being able to dispatch Landis?


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

bikertim said:


> I agree. Popo is up there trying to draw Landis out for a go hoping that he cracks in the process, paving the road for TD to steel back those 4 seconds and put time into Floyd. But Landis does his best "Energizer Bunny" and basically comes out the "winner" in the two on one battle with the Disco boys. Can you imagine the yelling and screaming going on over the race radio as Johan is going into convulsions over what he sees happening to his two boys not being able to dispatch Landis?


I think too much is read into that stage. Please remember that Popo was the guy who put the hammer down last year when LA asked him to, which immediately got rid of most contenders (including, I believe, Landis, Vino, Ulrich, Kloden). This was the stage 10 won by Valverde with LA in tow - they both put over 2 minutes into Landis.

Popo naturally dropped back having done the work but still came back on the climb to keep white jersey.

all I am saying - Floyd is in better shape than last year, but being on good form early in the spring, or edging out TdG over Danielson is pretty meaningless as far as July is concerned.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

55x11 said:


> I think too much is read into that stage. Please remember that Popo was the guy who put the hammer down last year when LA asked him to, which immediately got rid of most contenders (including, I believe, Landis, Vino, Ulrich, Kloden). This was the stage 10 won by Valverde with LA in tow - they both put over 2 minutes into Landis.
> 
> Popo naturally dropped back having done the work but still came back on the climb to keep white jersey.
> 
> all I am saying - Floyd is in better shape than last year, but being on good form early in the spring, or edging out TdG over Danielson is pretty meaningless as far as July is concerned.


It's not meaningless. It's not meaningless that Popovych cracked like an egg and Landis had his way with him. It is a data point.

Popo supporting Lance last year is a data point too. Landis supporting Lance in the mountains in 2004 is a good reference too.

I believe Popo will suffer and will have to overcome from the pressure of being TDF Team leader(if he is chosen). It seems like first year team leaders have a meltdown. Instead of just being called on for a few days, they have to be on point every day.

I think this is one of the encouraging things about Landis in 2006, he now seems to thrive under the pressure of leadership unlike last year.

francois


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

francois said:


> It's not meaningless. It's not meaningless that Popovych cracked like an egg and Landis had his way with him. It is a data point.
> 
> Popo supporting Lance last year is a data point too. Landis supporting Lance in the mountains in 2004 is a good reference too.
> 
> ...


I think there's a bit of idolization (with appropriate hype) of Landis going on here. I guess we will see in July.


----------



## ArchitettoX (Oct 12, 2003)

*TdF Prediction*



fornaca68 said:


> Then after the stage in the OLN interview Tommy D second-guessed himself that he should have attacked Landis from the base of the final climb like he did last year -- again, I don't think that would have made a difference; Landis would have covered that too.
> 
> So what are the current TdF podium predictions??? here's mine as of 5/2/06:
> 
> ...


Ill go on record with a slight variation on the above list:

1) Ullrich (Jan, I believe!!!!, I believe!!!!)
2) Valverde
3) Vinokourov (if Liberty Seguros can stay with him)
5) Basso (too exhausted from the Giro...if he really does plan to win it)
7) Landis (Phonak is weak...except for Fabain)
197) John Kerry (yes, I think the former politician has found his true calling)


----------

